

Netbooks way to Windows alternative - dreamz
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/Infotech/Netbooks-way-to-Windows-alternative/articleshow/4249844.cms

======
bennettj1087
This makes a lot of sense. I would certainly rather run something lightweight
like Linux on a netbook than Windows. I use Vista on my desktop computer, but
I could never stand it on something with lower end hardware.

